# Greenies Dental Treats vs Brushing Teeth



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Nothing, absolutely nothing, beats brushing your dog’s teeth. Lots of marketing around those greenies, they don’t clean teeth anymore than regular treats. Or very little.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The only time I tried Greenies they gave my dogs such awful diarrhoea that I have avoided them ever since! Brushing is much better, so if Norman is good about letting you do it I would stick with that.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Glad you both proved my suspicions to be correct!! I think is a nice idea for dogs who hate brushing but I agree, nothing beats a toothbrush!!! 
thank you!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Greenies gave Gracie slime poops. And they are a big choking hazard. 

Peggy loves Himalayan yak cheese chews and they don't affect her poops at all. I would imagine they help clean her teeth as she spends a lot of time scraping away at them.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

When the local vet who specializes in canine dentistry last cleaned our dog's teeth, I asked her. She said that nothing replaces brushing. _sigh_

Plus, the regular vet warned me that Greenies are choking hazard.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

PeggyTheParti,

so glad you said that because I just bought a bag of yak chews them online! I hear people talk about them a lot on this forum and really hoping to get Norman to like them. The only bones he will stay with is those raw gross thighbones that smell funky and are super greasy to the touch. Also antlers. I hate to give him those type of products, especially since the last leg bone shattered into razor sharp pieces. Not doing that again!!!! I was watching him closely. Heard a crunch. And swooped away the bone and all the piece to go with it.

Hopefully the yak chews will be good enough for him!!  and his teeth!


----------



## Mixed Nuts (Jun 17, 2018)

Also, if a dog swallows a big piece of a Greenie without chewing thoroughly, it can cause an intestinal blockage.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Yak cheese is fully digestible, but you still want to watch our for sharp pieces. Peggy quickly learned that if she dropped hers, it might break. And so she will walk around the house, dropping it repeatedly, unless we intervene.

We now stuff one end into a large Kong. Gives her a good grip and prevents it from getting dangerously short. Then we "puff" the remaining end in the microwave for 30-90 seconds, let it cool completely, and give it as a treat. That's BY FAR her favourite part. 

After some inconsistencies with other brands, this is what we buy: 









BONES & CHEWS Himalayan Cheese Large Dog Treats, 3 count - Chewy.com


Buy Bones & Chews Himalayan Cheese Large Dog Treats, 3 count at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





They should smell smoky and have no signs of mustiness or mould. Once opened, don't store them in a sealed package.

Hope Norman loves them!! I'm so grateful to have found this alternative to stinky bully sticks and other bones.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Yup, brushing is far and away the best. And, especially if you can't brush daily, an enzymatic toothpaste will have the most benefit.
If you can't brush, an enzymatic dental chew is the next best thing. A get tech friend of mine, told me that her class tested them out. Their colony dogs (shelter dogs that are adopted out at the end of the school year) were each given one of those chews once weekly and they saw drastic improvement in the tartar on the dogs teeth.
Greenies are little better than any other treat.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

We use an enzymatic tooth gel every day and brush occasionally. Any chew that a dog gnaws on with their back teeth will be good for clearing tartar. Greenies always seem to give diarrhea. Another thing you can do is play tug with soft toys.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

How are raw chicken wings for cleaning tartar? I've seen them come up on this forum a few times.

Peggy literally runs from the toothpaste we got her. Just a dab on my finger. No attempt at brushing. Nothing scary. But she finds it deeply offensive. The only other thing she has that reaction to is citrus.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> How are raw chicken wings for cleaning tartar? I've seen them come up on this forum a few times.
> 
> Peggy literally runs from the toothpaste we got her. Just a dab on my finger. No attempt at brushing. Nothing scary. But she finds it deeply offensive. The only other thing she has that reaction to is citrus.


What flavor is it? Misha absolutely detests the mint flavors. He does better with a peanut butter flavored one. But every day we use some Oratene gel which he doesn't mind at all and actually seems to enjoy. It's completely tasteless (I know because I tasted it first) and you don't brush... just rub it along the gum line. I still think brushing is a good idea when you can do it but I like to think the Oratene helps.

Raw bones are very good for cleaning teeth but they need to be sized appropriately for the dog. Also I'd be hesitant to use them with a dog that isn't used to raw because they may not be able to digest the bones well without the higher stomach acid. Wings would be fine for a mini poodle but probably small for a standard. Something like a turkey neck, especially given frozen, would probably be better. You'd be surprised what dogs will swallow without chewing! You can also give large recreational chewing bones that aren't meant to be consumed, just chewed on. Like lamb trotter bones. But you have to supervise to make sure they are safe.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> What flavor is it? Misha absolutely detests the mint flavors. He does better with a peanut butter flavored one. But every day we use some Oratene gel which he doesn't mind at all and actually seems to enjoy. It's completely tasteless (I know because I tasted it first) and you don't brush... just rub it along the gum line. I still think brushing is a good idea when you can do it but I like to think the Oratene helps.
> 
> Raw bones are very good for cleaning teeth but they need to be sized appropriately for the dog. Also I'd be hesitant to use them with a dog that isn't used to raw because they may not be able to digest the bones well without the higher stomach acid. Wings would be fine for a mini poodle but probably small for a standard. Something like a turkey neck, especially given frozen, would probably be better. You'd be surprised what dogs will swallow without chewing! You can also give large recreational chewing bones that aren't meant to be consumed, just chewed on. Like lamb trotter bones. But you have to supervise to make sure they are safe.


Hmmm....

Sounds like I've got more research to do. Thank you for the good advice.

The toothpaste is Well & Good Peanut Butter flavour. She liked it when we first got it and then after a few tastes decided NOPE.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Yak cheese is fully digestible, but you still want to watch our for sharp pieces. Peggy quickly learned that if she dropped hers, it might break. And so she will walk around the house, dropping it repeatedly, unless we intervene.
> 
> We now stuff one end into a large Kong. Gives her a good grip and prevents it from getting dangerously short. Then we "puff" the remaining end in the microwave for 30-90 seconds, let it cool completely, and give it as a treat. That's BY FAR her favourite part.
> 
> ...


wow thanks for the advice and link!!! I will try that “puff” in the microwave for sure once it gets too short for my comfort of him having it.
Also very interesting to not keep in a sealed package. Does this go for all yak sticks??

cant remember what brand I got him but I’ll definitely do research into what I got vs what you got. I did some research but I guess not enough to know to not keep it sealed!! Thank you!!

and yes I’m really hoping he sticks with liking these chews. Sometimes mommy needs a break for just a few minutes from the puppy chaos!! Lol. 
thank you again??


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Thank you everyone for the awesome advice. I agree brushing is the best!! We use a enzyme toothpaste that is “poultry” flavor which makes my stomach turn ??.
Thank goodness it’s for my pup and he loves it!!
I don’t think I would really consider the greenies as a replacement for brushing, even for just one night. I rather take the few minutes to brush then feel guilty I didn’t get all the tartar off!!
Thank you all!!!!! ????


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

SamieNorman said:


> Also very interesting to not keep in a sealed package. Does this go for all yak sticks??


As far as I know, yes. I think once they're no longer vacuum sealed, it's better to have air flow than to risk moisture getting trapped inside.


----------



## TERIN (Mar 27, 2019)

I have used Greenies in the past, I don't think they did any good 
I brush teeth now & use Vetz life teeth gel on their teeth


----------



## jonny (Feb 12, 2021)

Dechi said:


> Nothing, absolutely nothing, beats brushing your dog’s teeth. Lots of marketing around those greenies, they don’t clean teeth anymore than regular treats. Or very little.


Wrong, They do help, A LOT. It's not a replacement but when brushing teeth isn't possible and your still tryna get your dog to brush, they are good.


----------



## jonny (Feb 12, 2021)

Dianaleez said:


> When the local vet who specializes in canine dentistry last cleaned our dog's teeth, I asked her. She said that nothing replaces brushing. _sigh_
> 
> Plus, the regular vet warned me that Greenies are choking hazard.


All treats are a choking hazard. And yes she IS right. Nothing replaces it. But if you don't have the time or if your still training with your dog to get comfortable, they are a tasty healthy treat for them and their teeth.


----------

